# Alien (the goat)



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I took some pictures of Alien yesterday they aren't the greatest but yeah oh well lol! Enjoy!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful goats, I so love waddles.

 Please be careful with the collars. I have a fried that had those, and it got caught on the fence and they found their champion doe dead, strangled.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I was going to ask what is the purpose of the collars and tags?

Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

collars are great because you can not only catch but lead the goat. tags are incase they run away. I personally do not use tags.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Beautiful goats, I so love waddles.
> 
> Please be careful with the collars. I have a fried that had those, and it got caught on the fence and they found their champion doe dead, strangled.


those plastic chains are designed so that if they get caught they snap. I know they do it too because our baby got caught on the gate trying to squeeze threw and when she puled it snapped.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

katie said:


> collars are great because you can not only catch but lead the goat. tags are incase they run away. I personally do not use tags.


What she said, we use the tags because it looks fancy or at least that's how I see it, also it helped us when we had CAE goats they had a red tag so you knew just in case.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Erik_L said:


> I was going to ask what is the purpose of the collars and tags?
> 
> Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


Like an eartag but dosent leave a hole in their ear

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Alien is a pretty girl!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very cute ! Gotta love those Toggs 
One of my many favorite breeds ! I just love those facial markings and colors , so beautiful


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Delilah said:


> What she said, we use the tags because it looks fancy or at least that's how I see it, also it helped us when we had CAE goats they had a red tag so you knew just in case.


O.K. that makes since. Some people do use them in case they run away.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Is she a chocolate brown togg or a black one?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

She's chocolate brown.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You know , at first I thought your goats name was Allen.
I was hysterical ! I dont know why , it just struck me so funny , lol
I was actually going to ask for picture of Alien to mail to my Uncle Alan.
He would get a kick out of it  But then I put my glasses on


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Her name is Starstruck Alien seems how she is the only Togg amongst many Nubians. Lol!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh do you have mostly nubians?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah my mom has Nubians, La Manchas, and ND and I have my two Toggs lol!


----------

